# RTG update



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

I purchased this RTG from Jay at Arovillage back in April of 2010. These photos were taken September this year.
RTG is from SABF Farm.
Enjoy!

Thanks!













































































































This is from When i first brought the RTG home in april


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

look very nice!! i woundering how much u bought it, my friend interesting get one too!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Very nice. The look wonderful.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome looking aro......


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

VERY nice looking fish!!


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks....

when i bought it the price was about $400


----------

